# Scene in sandiego



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

out for an evening ride


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Brutal!*

Ha! You're funny. That's the "Thursday Night Fiesta Island Crit Practice Hammer Fest" ride. I've been meaning to go but my form is way off.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Meh. +1


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

How can they do a crit without race numbers?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

ewitz said:


> How can they do a crit without race numbers?


It's not an official crit race. It's a bunch of guys riding around Fiesta Island really fast who happen to show up every Thursday around 6:00 pm.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

JaeP said:


> It's not an official crit race. It's a bunch of guys riding around Fiesta Island really fast who happen to show up every Thursday around 6:00 pm.


How long is the circuit?


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

From last year's Cycle Eastlake ride, heading on Otay Lakes Road to Highway 94


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

ewitz said:


> How long is the circuit?


It's usually about 10 laps. Each lap is about 2.5 miles.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Is 2.5 miles for the shortcut distance or the full time trails distance?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

s4one said:


> Is 2.5 miles for the shortcut distance or the full time trails distance?


that's for the shortcut...~4 miles for the long loop


----------

